# ROAD TAX INCREASE



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

The revised tax bills for 2008-9

BAND F 186+ (cars registered before 23/3/08) Â£205 UP TO Â£210

The new tax system 2009-10 and 2010-11

NEW BAND K 201-225 Â£300 UP TO Â£310

The Goverment are B*******

Baz


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I see some sources site the coupe at 226 for the co2, this will put the coupe at a tax of Â£415 from 2009. It would seem the roadster is a little less and will drop into the Â£310 bracket.


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

No wonder so many people are leaving this Country.
I have not seen full low down and do not know if it applies to ALL cars or just new ones, but this just winds me up.

I hardly use my car, I walk to work and when I do want to use it I have to add an hour to my journey cos the Government closes the M20 to park lorries on it ALL paid for by me (and others of course)!

Put the bloody tax on fuel, get everyone to pay for what they use and you get the foreign drivers too! Too simple? Nah more like Government too used to car drivers bank rolling their ineptitude.

Off Soapbox. :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I wouldnt mind paying it if our roads and motorways were like those in France. The first thing you notice when arriving back home from a trip on the ferry is how shocking our roads and motorways are :x


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Jeese that's some hike in price!

An extra Â£95 a year for anyone driving a 225.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> I wouldnt mind paying it if our roads and motorways were like those in France.


Exactly, I now take a different to work because I don't want to damage my suspension. My regular route had two channels dug into the road which were filled about 18 months back, the channels are now about an inch lower than they should be and just wide enough for your wheel to drop into.



> I have not seen full low down and do not know if it applies to ALL cars or just new ones


From 2010 you will have the pleasure of paying a one off extra road tax fee on new cars...


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

You cannot beat the system no matter what you do. If we all ditched our cars and used pushbikes they would create a tax on that because they need to raise money from somewhere to cover their bad management of the country.

Scotty.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder who pays the Road Tax on Mr Darling's Chauffeur Driven Limo? :x

What's more if they introduce a tax on Eybrows he surely would go bankrupt :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Hang on, I thought the hikes only applied to newly registered cars. Older cars would still be charged at 210? am I wrong?


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> Hang on, I thought the hikes only applied to newly registered cars. Older cars would still be charged at 210? am I wrong?


No, you are correct


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> Hang on, I thought the hikes only applied to newly registered cars. Older cars would still be charged at 210? am I wrong?


I think the cut off point for that is early 2001, prior to that their were no official Co2 ratings.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Serj said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on, I thought the hikes only applied to newly registered cars. Older cars would still be charged at 210? am I wrong?
> ...


It's not quite that simple. It never is with this government. :roll:

Take a look at this document.
http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/media/2/5/bud08_chaptera.pdf

Table A.8a on page 124 (although it's only the 16th page in the doc)

Old rates.
If your car was older than March 2001, you pay the flat Â£185
If your car was between March 2001 and March 2006 you payed Â£210

New rates.
If your car is older than March 2001, you pay flat Â£200
Any other car pays the new bands, which for me is Â£300 or Â£415 depending on whose figures you believe for the 3.2 DSG  
I guess the 225 is in the Â£300 bracket also.

I'm still going to end up paying it, but I just wish they would spend it on the f****g roads.

Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on, I thought the hikes only applied to newly registered cars. Older cars would still be charged at 210? am I wrong?
> ...


Yep  
my TT is a 2000 car and i pay Â£200 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine is 51 plate, 2002 (Jan) Manufacture.

225 coupe

What am I looking at paying? Â£300?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VORSPRUNG-DURCH-TECHNIK (Apr 17, 2007)

so when does this actually come into effect the new taxing scam, i mean scheme...

my '03 180 bhp produces 228g/km i think so that means immediate effect to Â£300 a year from now????

thanks


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

VORSPRUNG-DURCH-TECHNIK said:


> so when does this actually come into effect the new taxing scam, i mean scheme...
> 
> my '03 180 bhp produces 228g/km i think so that means immediate effect to Â£300 a year from now????
> 
> thanks


I think it starts in 6 months from the date of the budget, so when you get caught depends on when your tax is due.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

since I will be charged 300 quid for my road tax I think Im going to remove my CAT. You know, just so I'm really getting my moneys worth


----------



## tcawthorne (Jul 31, 2006)

So does anyone know what CO2 readings the government will use?

My July 01 225 has 223g/cc on the SMMT site but 226g/cc on the DVLA site, only 3g difference but Â£115.


----------



## choppish (Jan 14, 2008)

its whatever is on your V5:

my 2001 225 is 226C02

so next year will be paying Â£300 as it is in the band k i think.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Baz427 said:


> The revised tax bills for 2008-9
> 
> The Goverment are B*******
> 
> Baz


It just means I will have to be a B******. No more Birthday or Christmas presents for the wife and Kids apart from a ride in the car so I can pay the tax increase!! :evil:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

choppish said:


> its whatever is on your V5:
> 
> my 2001 225 is 226C02
> 
> so next year will be paying Â£300 as it is in the band k i think.


I think you'll find that you will be in the Â£415 bracket.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

choppish said:


> its whatever is on your V5:
> 
> my 2001 225 is 226C02
> 
> so next year will be paying Â£300 as it is in the band k i think.


I think you'll find that you will be in the Â£415 bracket.


----------



## tcawthorne (Jul 31, 2006)

226g/cc puts us in band L according to the budget report on the earlier link.

226-255g/cc Â£415 in 2009 then 430.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Silly policies from a silly comical goverment, and by the way I dont even vote in UK so I have no political interests.

This road tax scheme will olny hit the middle class, the same people that voted for Labour 10 years ago.

Whoever has a car worth 40-50K wont even care about these taxes. Â£400 is probably the coct of ONE new tyre for them.

It will hit the family man that worked hard to buy a Land Rover or a BMW so that his family can be safe and now he has to fork out more just for the fact that he has accomplished something in life. Success is not a reason for more taxes.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Like everyone, I don't want to pay more for anything, let alone road tax. But, putting cynicism aside, this is being done to encourage drivers to go greener, to put more environmentally friendly vehicles on the road. And doing that is good for everyone - especially our kids' futures. That's hard to disagree with unless you're a really selfish person. Like I say, I don't want to pay more for my road tax, but for all our sakes, I'd like to see 'cleaner' vehicles on our roads. And if I choose to carry on driving my TT or a gas guzzling 4 x 4, then I'm electing to pay extra for - or put another way - I'm accepting the penalty for that privilege.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i don't understand how they have a date of before and after 2001?


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> Like everyone, I don't want to pay more for anything, let alone road tax. But, putting cynicism aside, this is being done to encourage drivers to go greener, to put more environmentally friendly vehicles on the road. And doing that is good for everyone - especially our kids' futures. That's hard to disagree with unless you're a really selfish person. Like I say, I don't want to pay more for my road tax, but for all our sakes, I'd like to see 'cleaner' vehicles on our roads. And if I choose to carry on driving my TT or a gas guzzling 4 x 4, then I'm electing to pay extra for - or put another way - I'm accepting the penalty for that privilege.


Good point, but we all know it isn't going to change anything. People who can afford to buy and drive bug 4x4 will laugh in the face of a Â£200 hike. Where as people who want to treat themselves to something a little better then a ford fiesta won't be able to.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

RickyTT said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Like everyone, I don't want to pay more for anything, let alone road tax. But, putting cynicism aside, this is being done to encourage drivers to go greener, to put more environmentally friendly vehicles on the road. And doing that is good for everyone - especially our kids' futures. That's hard to disagree with unless you're a really selfish person. Like I say, I don't want to pay more for my road tax, but for all our sakes, I'd like to see 'cleaner' vehicles on our roads. And if I choose to carry on driving my TT or a gas guzzling 4 x 4, then I'm electing to pay extra for - or put another way - I'm accepting the penalty for that privilege.
> ...


Yes I agree - and this is where the cynicism creeps in - but in theory, all that extra revenue can be used to fund green issues. So, there is a payback to the environment. It should have a green use IF it's used properly, as intended. And that depends on how much you trust this government....


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> And that depends on how much you trust this government....


 :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

government always hit the consumer and as people say family man which work hard for everything.

government should hit the companies harder, who produce these vehicles.

if we wanted to go greener as a commuter with own transport we would have to drive 1 litre cars to get in the lower bracket or pay a premium for the hybrid cars, when there isn't much option.

i see and read many of us owners moaning, but for those small independent car traders with cars sat in the forecourt, yikes, there goes their profit to keep running, with used cars being hit on depreciation as it is.

with these prices rising, tax, fuel, the average person who works hard to keep their car running nice are going to make sacrfices else where or the average population of cars condition will become worse, as people spend less on decent services, maintainance, upkeeping of their vehicles as for most it's an A to B thing. so the knock on effect of poorly looked after cars, means worst emissions from cars from poor quality parts, and below average brakes and tyres used etc. which will in effect cause more accidents.

(very generalised, but there's always knock on effects when options aren't given as so, or tax payments don't become balanced in an average house hold)


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

RickyTT said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > And that depends on how much you trust this government....
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

This is not an environmental tax at all, the govt needs the money due to their bad policies and total disregard for spending OUR money in a responsible and cost efficient way and the motorist is the easy way to get it.

The govt should be encouraging manufacturers to build greener cars rather than punishing us for choosing the car we want.

The government should also look at it's road policy and start to abolish some measures such as speed humps that not only damage our cars therefore requiring more parts which intern means more power to the factories to build them but the also increase CO2 levels due to the stop-start driving they cause.

Don't get me wrong I am all for reducing the environmental impact we have on the earth and do my bit for recycling, I also cycle whenever possible. But dictating to us the kind of cars they would rather we drive by trying to tax us out of them is ridiculous.

The govt know full well that people who drive expensive cars will pay the extra Â£2 per week it will cost to drive the car they have choosen. They are hitting the average family with this, a Ford Focus 1.8 will go up and this is an average family car by the people who voted this bunch of jokers in.

I would rather the govt put more money back into the roads, this way we would have better, faster journeys therefore reducing CO2 emissions.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

or if they were really serious why not ban large engine cars and have them limited to 70mph?

why because they are a bunch of kunts and this is another nail which means that im sure more and more people will start leaving.....

or......go to france, buy a car, bring it back and pay no GB VAT, and no congestion charge, no new car tax, no parking fines, no road tax.


----------



## boozyjunior (Feb 24, 2008)

So is the 1.8 Â£300 too not very happy if it is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> This is not an environmental tax at all, the govt needs the money due to their bad policies and total disregard for spending OUR money in a responsible and cost efficient way and the motorist is the easy way to get it.
> 
> The govt should be encouraging manufacturers to build greener cars rather than punishing us for choosing the car we want.
> 
> ...


I am sure I read some were that cars put only about 2% of the CO2 in to the atmosphere 
If they really wanted to do something how about banning junk mail I must get at least 15 items a week how many trees did that lot take and how much CO2 was given off transporting it all around the country :evil:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> If they really wanted to do something how about banning junk mail I must get at least 15 items a week how many trees did that lot take and how much CO2 was given off transporting it all around the country


But that would destroy all the fun!

What you do is you take your unwanted credit card application form, and you grab your unwanted flyer with it's pre paid return envelope. You send the flyer to the credit card company and the credit card form to the flyer company. This way they have to pay for each others junk mail, you can mix and match all sorts of things, great fun!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

ttsteve said:


> Like everyone, I don't want to pay more for anything, let alone road tax. But, putting cynicism aside, this is being done to encourage drivers to go greener, to put more environmentally friendly vehicles on the road. And doing that is good for everyone - especially our kids' futures. That's hard to disagree with unless you're a really selfish person. Like I say, I don't want to pay more for my road tax, but for all our sakes, I'd like to see 'cleaner' vehicles on our roads. And if I choose to carry on driving my TT or a gas guzzling 4 x 4, then I'm electing to pay extra for - or put another way - I'm accepting the penalty for that privilege.


I don't particularly object to the view that cars should get greener (or, even if you ignore that, more fuel efficient seeing as oil will only become more scarce and expensive). Or that congestion needs to be addressed. My problem with car tax is that I don't think it addresses either issue effectively, because it is in effect a car ownership tax rather than a usage/emissions tax.

If you want to persuade people to buy greener cars when they come to change, by all means apply a CO2-based purchase tax. Personally I don't object to that and it will influence what people buy. (And if you really want people to buy green, why not both add a purchase tax to polluting cars and offer a rebate, lower VAT on green cars - i.e. why not some carrot as well as stick?).,

If you want people to use the car less and for those who burn most fuel and buy least efficient cars to pay the most, then yes, tax the fuel. I don't think that's unfair either.

But once you charge someone to own a car at all, I believe you encourage usage, not discourage it. No point paying to have a car sit on the drive; having paid anyway, there's every incentive to use it. On the other hand, if ownership tax were zero, but petrol tax was higher, there'd be every incentive to consider alternatives to using the car for certain journeys.

And then to apply an ownership tax retrospectively is just to penalise people for past choices, not influence their future ones.

So my summary: purchase tax and fuel taxes are fine and can achieve a move to greener motoring, ownership taxes are just encouraging people to use the car more, since their cost per mile effectively goes down the more they use the car.

My 2p. (well, given the length, more like 50)


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Wish someone would tell the Chinese and Indian governments what we're doing for the environment. :? 
They might give us a hand to help save the planet.
Maybe I'm being cynical but I only see it as a revenue generater, same as the congestion charge is.
John.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

GEM said:


> Wish someone would tell the Chinese and Indian governments what we're doing for the environment. :?
> They might give us a hand to help save the planet.
> Maybe I'm being cynical but I only see it as a revenue generater, same as the congestion charge is.
> John.


And many - like myself - would add minor speeding offences to that list too.

Re India and China, they are saying, "look, you had your industrial revolution, now allow us to have ours". It depends on your view as to whether you think they have a valid point or not. I don't think they do. When we had our industrial revolution, saving the planet wasn't even a topic of conversation let alone a movement. But now we KNOW that we are ruining the planet, we should ALL do something about it, including the emerging nations. But where does it end? You could say why don't we stop imports of cheap Chinese goods? The argument against that of course is that you are then blocking people's freedom of choice to buy what they want. You can't have it all ways. We all 'want' cheap goods. But it's only until these countries such as China become westernised - and they will - and the average wage goes up, then we'll be buying from the next poorest countries who our own capitalists (I'm not against capitalism as such) will have set up to produce cheap goods, and so on.


----------



## choppish (Jan 14, 2008)

> choppish wrote:
> its whatever is on your V5:
> 
> my 2001 225 is 226C02
> ...


bugger....! [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does converting to LPG reduce your road tax at all?
My 225's v5 shows 226G/KM Co2 which seems like Â£300/yr bracket. ouch


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

if your prepared to keep paying the price of a GAS GUZZLER then you will still be polluting the planet how ever much you pay

i think its shit

TAX shouldnt be TAXING!!!!!

what about other countries USA huge 8 litre cars,china burning about 1,0000000000,000000 tons of Co2 into the air .
that air circulates round the world - do they know this ???

are they hitting the countries in theyre pockets??


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

My 225's v5 shows 226G/KM

How much will 6 months be?
how much will 12 months be?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

drjam said:


> And if you really want people to buy green, why not both add a purchase tax to polluting cars and offer a rebate, lower VAT on green cars - i.e. why not some carrot as well as stick?


The current govt can't do this and would never do this as they have put this country in a very bad financial position, they are borrowing approx Â£40bn per year due to out of control spending and the massively increased cost of burocratic bullshit etc. therefore they need every penny they can squeeze out of us.

This is a typical Labour Govt. "Tax and Spend" nothing more, nothing less

Don't forget they don't have to put any tax rises on fuel as the increased cost of Crude and the tax they get off it has more than covered what they were going to put on fuel, but they will anyway so they get the money


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

It seems the top band, band G which is the Â£415 band only applies to cars manufactured after the 23rd March 2006, if you car is older than that and the emissions are higher than 225 you will only be eligible to pay band F tax.

F 186 to 225 K 201-225 Â£325 Â£335 Â£550

Where Â£325 is next year, Â£335 is 2010 and Â£550 is a one off tax you pay on a new car.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

My 3.2 DSG Coupe is 238 G/km according to it's V5 so it'll be Â£415 in 2009 and Â£430 in 2010 :x

I love how he has sneaked it back to cover all cars from 2001 onwards when it was originally 2006 onwards that where getting heavy taxes to encourage people to choose greener cars at the showroom rather than penalising those who already spent out for a car. :evil:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TT Ade said:


> It seems the top band, band G which is the Â£415 band only applies to cars manufactured after the 23rd March 2006, if you car is older than that and the emissions are higher than 225 you will only be eligible to pay band F tax.
> 
> F 186 to 225 K 201-225 Â£325 Â£335 Â£550
> 
> Where Â£325 is next year, Â£335 is 2010 and Â£550 is a one off tax you pay on a new car.


Not so. See my post on page 2. The March 2006 clause has been removed. Now all cars made after march 2001 will be in the new bandings.

Sean.


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Darling tosser says he isn't putting duty on fuel till October so as not to burden the low payed with any extra expense BULL FUCKING SHIT he's knows how labour have cocked up this country and also knows that if he did it now every port in Britain would be blockaded by lorry drivers. So what does he do instead tax us for the privilege of owning a car. 
What makes me laugh is that this government and the green brigade think this piddling little country can save the world. If they could bottle air they would, robbing tnucs. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I collect a 4000cc V8 car tomorrow morning.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'm off Prius baiting straight from the dealers.

:lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

DAZ3247 said:


> My 225's v5 shows 226G/KM Co2 which seems like Â£300/yr bracket. ouch


Its not mate, its Â£415 for us next year.


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Audi TT CoupÃ© (99-06)
1.8 T quattro (225ps) 2dRates effective from 13 March 2008

Date of Registration 6 Months 12 Months Band 
10 Feb 1999 â€" 1 Mar 2001 Â£101.75 Â£185.00 
1 Mar 2001 â€" 1 Sep 2005 Â£115.00 Â£210.00 F

Rates effective from March 2009

Date of Registration 6 Months 12 Months Band 
10 Feb 1999 â€" 1 Mar 2001 Â£101.75 Â£185.00 
1 Mar 2001 â€" 1 Sep 2005 Â£228.25 Â£415.00 L

Rates effective from March 2010

Date of Registration 6 Months 12 Months First Year Rate Band L
10 Feb 1999 â€" 1 Mar 2001 Â£110.00 Â£200.00 - 
1 Mar 2001 â€" 1 Sep 2005 Â£236.50 Â£430.00 Â£750.00

It's Shit !!!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

ttsteve said:


> Like everyone, I don't want to pay more for anything, let alone road tax. But, putting cynicism aside, this is being done to encourage drivers to go greener, to put more environmentally friendly vehicles on the road. And doing that is good for everyone - especially our kids' futures. That's hard to disagree with unless you're a really selfish person. Like I say, I don't want to pay more for my road tax, but for all our sakes, I'd like to see 'cleaner' vehicles on our roads. And if I choose to carry on driving my TT or a gas guzzling 4 x 4, then I'm electing to pay extra for - or put another way - I'm accepting the penalty for that privilege.


Yeah but if we ALL did this overnight think of the money the government would loose, and then what? They would put the tax up again on all band a vehicle owners. They rely on getting money out of us based on what we have already earned and paid for, a systematic and cynical way of getting money through a view that just cause your car has a big engine you are rich enough to afford Â£200-Â£550 odd quid a year for no real reason at all.

You have to ask yourself are the roads actually getting any better? No, as they lay new roads down now so quickly they have to do it again in about 3 years time. Idiots. :twisted:


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

ttsteve said:


> Like everyone, I don't want to pay more for anything, let alone road tax. But, putting cynicism aside, this is being done to encourage drivers to go greener, to put more environmentally friendly vehicles on the road. And doing that is good for everyone - especially our kids' futures. That's hard to disagree with unless you're a really selfish person. Like I say, I don't want to pay more for my road tax, but for all our sakes, I'd like to see 'cleaner' vehicles on our roads. And if I choose to carry on driving my TT or a gas guzzling 4 x 4, then I'm electing to pay extra for - or put another way - I'm accepting the penalty for that privilege.


I agree with everything you say re the environment but what about the state of the roads?
I'm sure the lardy arsed Range Rover or Disco must be making the holes bigger than our half the weight TTs do. Why are we having to pay for that on top of the new wheels etc to replace the one the 4x4s hole in the road has just destroyed?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

We should all ditch the TT and get a TVR, they produce so few cars they don't have to give a Co2 rating and therefore the 4.0 Chimaera will be Â£200 in 2010!

Makes you wonder!


----------



## choppish (Jan 14, 2008)

this is a useful link from the telegraph... alhtough it does suggest Â£300.

i'm confused

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/03/12/ncars112.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox#k


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

choppish said:


> this is a useful link from the telegraph... alhtough it does suggest Â£300.
> 
> i'm confused
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/03/12/ncars112.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox#k


You should be confused after reading that. :? 
What a complete waste of time that table is. No engine sizes and almost all the Audis have (from Nov 06 Wk 45 >) after them. ???? WTF?


----------



## Rumbley (Jul 23, 2007)

Just goes to show i have read 6 pages on here about this matter now and i still have no idea how much i will paying this year, next year, 2 years time etc.........

seems the government have made this nice and easy to work out :? . Does make me think about selling and get a smaller car don't see why i should have to tho.

How can they hike it up so much so quickly :evil:

Im not a happy Englishman


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

I only use my tt in the summer so it's 6 months tax fa me in future 8)


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Just taxed mine..2003......225.....Â£210......I better start saving up for next year :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just read this:



> The full scale of the clampdown on middle-class motorists has become clear after it emerged that nine in 10 cars will be affected by higher rates of tax under plans announced in the Budget.
> 
> Analysis shows that over the next two years, millions of drivers will face soaring bills as road tax on some popular family models doubles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Road Fund Licence more expensive than insurance - who'd have predicted that one then?! :x

At least we can now understand the clampdown on number plate letter spacing. Presumably we're gonna see far more disc cameras on our roadsides!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Road Fund Licence more expensive than insurance - who'd have predicted that one then?! :x
> 
> At least we can now understand the clampdown on number plate letter spacing. Presumably we're gonna see far more disc cameras on our roadsides!


Cha-Ching....there's another few million in their pockets.

I thought the whole point off paying road tax was to pay for road usage/wear & tear. Therefore, the bigger the vehicle the more likely it is to cause wear and tear to the roads, the more tax it pays......plus, vehicles such as vans & lorries are more likely to be using the road more, therefore more tax charged. But, hell no ! As you quite rightly put - more freaking disc cameras, more speed bumps, and more supplies for illegal immigrants !! F'ks me off totally. 

As I only drive 4000-5000 miles per year (having a local job), I am real pissed that I'm being stung MORE than the sales rep driving about in a Ford Fiesta polluting the atmosphere more than me, clocking up ridiculous mileage. :evil:

Oh, and one more thought - what about the poor people who wanna commit suicide by sticking the pipes on the exhaust and sitting in the car......it's gonna cost 'em a fortunte !


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Roll on the general election. This country is a fukin disgrace.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just read in the local paper, re budget, that hard working people are worse off and the people that don't work are better off!?!?!?!? :evil: :evil: :evil:

But what can and do we do, nothing :?

Shithole country, may as well have Thaksin as PM - criminal TW~T!!

Scotty.


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

Scotty225 said:


> Thaksin as PM


I lived in Thailand for a 1.5 years while Thaksin was in charge, and I would rather have him in charge here, petrol, insurance and road tax were much cheaper there, hardly any income tax, no freeloaders, clean and reasonably price healthcare and dentists and no speed cams at all, shame I was driving this while I was there :


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm selling up to buy a Citreon Dolly with a fookin huge spoiler and a stage 50 remap with a 10 foot Turbo, and nitrous oxide. Non of it declared.
B*****ds

Ray


----------



## moufflon (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an 02 225 Coupe, so I am expecting the tax next year to be Â£415.

I drive 4-5,000 miles a year, so generate about the same CO2 each year as an individual taking a return flight to Miami. Total cost of the latter, about Â£350, carbon offset cost about Â£15. In contrast, ignoring all the other costs, the government are expecting to take approx Â£800-900 pa in car tax and VAT/duty on fuel _alone_. So this has nothing to do with the environment - they can't be suggesting these cars should all be scrapped - its just a cynical tax grab on people who don't have any choice , to make up for the fact that the incompetent bastards have overseen an explosion in public sector spending (and collapse in public sector productivity) that they now can't afford to pay for.

Some thoughts:
I now can't justify the fixed costs for the mileage I drive, so I am going to have to sell the car - probably to someone who will do much higher miles to justify the tax (and I'll probably end up having more foreign holidays!). Trouble is, if the market assumption of future car tax for my car is now about Â£200 pa more than it was before the budget, the market is likely to reduce the value of the car by the present value of these additional cashflows over the remaining life of the car. i.e. a huge one-off cost to me today as a result of the budget. Anyone got any references for how second hand car values are likely to respond to the budget - we could be in the crazy situation where an 01 car is worth more than an 02 based on the car tax liability. Also, if values fall too far in the UK, are there any export markets that might start importing UK cars (Ireland maybe?)

My tax is due at the end of March. Presumably a good plan is to buy six months now, with the opportunity to by 12 months tax at the old rate in six months time.

Is there any way of modifying cars to improve fuel efficiency (maybe some engine tuning to trade performance for fuel economy), that would then allow the car to be downgraded for car tax? If this is technically possible but the government still won't allow a reduction in tax band, it would totally destroy any remnants of the argument that these changes are designed to help the environment.

Finally, everyone affected should write to their MP - see www.writetothem.com for details.
Point out that this tax increase is grossly inequitable, and will not help the environment, and ask them to campaign against the introduction of the new rates of tax from 2009.

I've never supported this Government, but its going to take a long while for my anger to subside over what they've done in this budget...

Chris


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> and more supplies for illegal immigrants !!


Whats this got to do with Road Tax?

.......................................................

And the idea that a change of government will make us drivers lives (financially) a bit easier is a joke. David Tory toff upper class scum Cameron has nailed his "environment" colours to the wall. Expect NO backtrack from Tory's.


----------



## blocktt (Sep 25, 2007)

> As I only drive 4000-5000 miles per year (having a local job), I am real pissed that I'm being stung MORE than the sales rep driving about in a Ford Fiesta polluting the atmosphere more than me, clocking up ridiculous mileage


what he said :lol:


----------



## d-j-byrne (Mar 12, 2008)

blocktt said:


> > As I only drive 4000-5000 miles per year (having a local job), I am real pissed that I'm being stung MORE than the sales rep driving about in a Ford Fiesta polluting the atmosphere more than me, clocking up ridiculous mileage
> 
> 
> what he said :lol:


they should abolish road tax, and ring in that system they talked about where you apy per mile! would suit me down to the ground as mine is a weekend car too, as i get train to work. Just had to have a spring replaced - put it down to the big pot holes in my local roads the council have told residents arn't bein fix for the next 18months to 2 years!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > and more supplies for illegal immigrants !!
> ...


Just the fact that what with us having to supply and feed more mouths that shouldn't have been allowed into this country, the Government need to find funds from somewhere - hence, let's milk the daily driver dry with increasing taxes. There are just waaay too many off 'em who are bleeding us dry by coming over (illegally), claiming money, getting housed, whilst doing jobs on the side. We only have a small country for goodness sake - if it was a boat we'd have sunk by now.

Put it this way, I'll be very surprised to see an increase in the condition of the roads due to the increase in monies pouring into the Governments pockets......after all, isn't that what Road Tax is supposed to be about (payment for wear and tear on the highways) ?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I love the way some of you seriously think that higher road tax is to do with us buying greener cars!!

Course its not!!!!

They dont give a flying f*ck about the environment, they dont care what Mr Green Party thinks! Its like the London congestion charge have 'Low Emission' zones.... its all a load of bollocks!

They want more money and they'll find ANY excuse to get it... and where easier than from the motorist! The more you can afford the more they'll tax you, simple.

Once we are all driving green cars with electric solar powered engines, do you think they are gonna lower the road tax? lol

This isnt for the kids!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> I love the way some of you seriously think that higher road tax is to do with us buying greener cars!!
> 
> Course its not!!!!
> 
> ...


What he said. Tax cow farts!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Adam is spot on. First rule of fiscal policy - if you need to raise money tax something that people can't do without.

The price of fuel has doubled since I started driving and I don't drive any less. I don't because I can't. There's no viable alternative - it's that simple. The Government have no expectation that we will use our cars less because fuel prices and tax prices are higher - that's just bollocks.

This whole issue is a con. Sure, global warming is real but I'm not the least bit convinced that it's because of our carbon emissions. We are still coming out of an ice-age and it's more part of the inexorable cycle of global weather patterns than anything else. There are so many other factors involved that make our input rather insignificant.

Sure, the scientists say it's down to us, but of course they would when the future funding of their research projects and their ongoing income depends on it. The minute they say it's nothing to worry about they are out of a job and their careers are over! And the politicians are just jumping on it to use as a palatable sugar coating to convince us that what would otherwise be viewed as excessive taxation is in fact just an effort to save the planet. Utter rubbish!

The simple truth is that revenues from tobacco are falling so the obvious targets are alcohol and the motorists - two other sectors of our society where spending is guranteed. But don't think a change of government is going to make any difference - it's too handy an excuse for anybody to ignore and the electorate have already bought it anyway - so it's a guaranteed winner for them. The future for the motorist is very bleak even if totally unjustified.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

if they wanted to make us greener they'd do away with public roads and just have a bigger network of trains and buses along with electric buggies for local use.

but wouldnt they lose money that way?!?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you think petitions do any good?

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/UNFAIR-VED/#detail


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I can promise 'em this - I had a nice long drive in my 225 Today, puffing out 226 emissions (as per V5), and tax me Â£415 Darling, you asshole....cuz there is nooo waaaay you're gonna make me give up the TT. It was a fantastic drive, fast or slow. Pissing down with rain but hey, when you're driving something as fantastic as this value for money motor it's worth every penny. 8)

Message to Darling : stick my emissions up yer ass and smoke 'em - cuz I'm gonna floor it everywhere I go......mwaaaahahahahaha  :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

You can tax some of the green cars for next to nothing but I know what I will still be driving even if I have to pay Â£1000 a year road tax and Â£10 a gallon for fuel.

I might even change my daily driver diesel for something even more polluting :evil:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I take it it's not a popular move then?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ttsteve said:


> I take it it's not a popular move then?


dont think so mate.... i think a few peeps are a bit narked...


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

it makes me laugh were letting them run are country , have you seen them in the chamber its like a bloody pub quiz , wot a set of arse holes ,emigrating looking better by the day, we all should pack up driving then they would be in the shit cheers paul


----------



## TEB1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone else think that us brits are a bunch of pussies these days letting all the sodding imigrants into the country giving them benefits to send out of the country. They are now priority on the housing lists they are driving cars with no tax and insurance no doubt. Money is pouring into there hands and out of ours so the goverments piggy banks getting empty they have no funds for their lavish exspenses.

F*ck it they say lets shaft the people who elected us instead of growing a pair of balls and saying enough's enough and stop bowing down to Brussels Come on GB grow some and lets get our country back in order just like the aussies are doing and have done for so long.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hearhear well said m8


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I think trying to blame immigration is a little narrow minded to be honest mate. I honestly don't think the government would abolish the new car tax increases, remove all speed cameras, reduce petrol taxes considerably and pull out of Iraq if they suddenly got immigration under control.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

it would be a bloody good start


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TEB1 said:


> Does anyone else think that us brits are a bunch of pussies these days letting all the sodding imigrants into the country giving them benefits to send out of the country. They are now priority on the housing lists they are driving cars with no tax and insurance no doubt. Money is pouring into there hands and out of ours so the goverments piggy banks getting empty they have no funds for their lavish exspenses.
> 
> F*ck it they say lets shaft the people who elected us instead of growing a pair of balls and saying enough's enough and stop bowing down to Brussels Come on GB grow some and lets get our country back in order just like the aussies are doing and have done for so long.


^^ exactly - glad it's not just me feeling that way. I hate to start blaming immigration as it kinda makes me sound racist, which I can promise you I ain't......it's the damn illegal ones who get on my tits.

But, I suppose when you look at the conditions of THEIR countries, and the knowledge that they can jump in the back of a lorry and make there way here, where they'll get free health services, wouldn't you do it too ? :?

Sorry to sound on their side (I DEFINITELY AIN'T), but it's just looking at things from their point of view. :wink:

Britain in general does need to grow some balls though (like you said) and stand up and say NO to all this crap that we're being stung for......that's exactly what America would do.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Its all part of the MASTER PLAN :twisted: Take immigrantion (there is more) which is just one of many. We have over a million legal immirants (god knows how many illegal ones) Many of these are working in the building trade. What affects do you think this is having on joe soap public bricklayer. plumber. joiner etc? One thing it is doing is forcing wages down in the building trade. Fact many immigrants will work for much less than the UK born an bread guy. Do the governmet care ?? lol you must be joking :lol: Its called CAPIALISM. [smiley=whip.gif] but then again the "i'm alright jacks couldnt give a feck" prevail. Come the revolution brother :roll:


----------

